# need feedback on an app idea.. please read



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

hey all, i was talking to my mom today and she was asking if there was a specific app on android. what she is trying to do is have a user agreement for her company (its mls) and have people be able to electronically sign the agreement and enter either their credit card info or just have a link to pay pal so they can access the mls website.. now this is simple and im sure i can do that however, she wants to have like a key generated for the customer... kinda like microsoft word and such, so no one can share passwords.. i was thinking maybe have it use 2 keys, one for computer, one for smart phone... if anyone could provide any feedback that would be great... id love to see this being i havent found any apps even close..


----------

